# Ppis and loose stools/diarrhoea



## Zoltar (May 21, 2010)

Seem to get this with every ppi I've tried even something as low dose as nexium 20mg. I usually give up after a day's due to this.

Are there any that don't cause this or do these effects diminish if taken for more than a few days ?

I take take ranatadine at 900mg a day, but even this isn't strong enough to have much effect.


----------

